# iPhone 4 Canadian release date



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

For what it's worth I just heard a date from a Rogers rep. - July 29. I'm not saying this is fact but from the way he said it in our conversation it sounded "matter of fact." Some background: 

I got one of those calls from Rogers where they thank you for your business and want to go over your plan options. I'm happy with my plan but went along with it to see what they could do for me. To make a long story short, I made some changes to my plan and he was explaining to me that even though my plan - and therefore contract date - changed, it would not hinder my ability to upgrade my phone. And I quote: "So when you order your new phone on July 29 there won't be any penalty charges." My first impulse was to say "July 29, is that the release date?" but I just let it go. I don't think he was referring to my anniversary date because that's July 21.

So it's not a fact, but it's something! At least in my mind. 

Cheers!
K


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Hmm, iPhone launches generally on Fridays. Seems like the 30th would be a more likely date.


----------



## MBPlover (Oct 22, 2006)

In all honesty, many of the front line customer care representatives and even managers at Rogers are out of the picture on the iPhone 4 release date. i have several friends and family members who work in both the call centre side of things and at their corporate office in Toronto and nothing has been announced yet. I would take anything that transpires between a call centre regarding the iPhone 4 with a grain of salt. In many cases, they have as much information regarding the release date as the general public does (which is not much).

Hopefully though, the iPhone 4 will be released this month! I am itching to get one as I just found out my backup line is eligible.


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh I agree. I was just very surprised at the matter-of-fact way he said it. Ya gotta hope!


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Gahhh.

All this is driving me insane!  We need an official word from Apple/Rogers soon! I keep reading that July 23 is the launch date, so there would have to be an announcement this week from what I've read. 

Hurry up Apple/Rogers!


----------



## MBPlover (Oct 22, 2006)

The one thing I wish we could finally get for a Canadian release is the ability to pre-order either through Apple.ca or the wireless carrier website. It would make everything so much easier on launch day.


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

I did ask the rep about pre-ordering and he said "Unfortunately, no." Again, that may or may not be the case but that's what he said.


----------



## MBPlover (Oct 22, 2006)

Skinner said:


> I did ask the rep about pre-ordering and he said "Unfortunately, no." Again, that may or may not be the case but that's what he said.


I guess it's more easier to do on Apple.com, they only have to work with AT&T for pre-orders instead of multiple carriers, like in Canada.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

MBPlover said:


> I guess it's more easier to do on Apple.com, they only have to work with AT&T for pre-orders instead of multiple carriers, like in Canada.


Yes but the iPhone 4 will be sold unlocked on Apple.ca so they don't have to deal with all the carriers. You just buy it unlocked from the site and take it to whatever carrier you want. I think pre-orders will be offered.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Anybody know if Rogers will charge us to switch to the new micro sim when we get the iPhone 4?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

July 29 would be nice! Still waiting on official release date confirmation / pricing. I wonder if they the telecoms will actually provide competition for each other in terms of plans. Anyday we should hear when the iPhone 4 is available. 

I must admit I was eager when they were releasing it in the states, but now the "it" factor has kind of died down. Hope that changes when we get it in Canada


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

MBPlover said:


> The one thing I wish we could finally get for a Canadian release is the ability to pre-order either through Apple.ca or the wireless carrier website. It would make everything so much easier on launch day.


Thats what leads me to believe that the Canadian release will be delayed until Apple sorts the reception issues out. I really think that it would look bad on Apple to have a major launch of a product that has long since been deemed faulty. My guess is that the problem will need to be fixed in production and not via software, so its going to take time. The lack of any per-order info is pretty good evidence that their is something wrong behind the scenes.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Rounder said:


> I wonder if they the telecoms will actually provide competition for each other in terms of plans.


hahaha, you are joking right?


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

irontree said:


> Anybody know if Rogers will charge us to switch to the new micro sim when we get the iPhone 4?


I would assume that if you start a new contract, or get an upgrade on an existing contract, you will be provided a SIM. If you buy an unlocked phone via Apple, you will probably be charged for the smaller SIM.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

andreww said:


> hahaha, you are joking right?


Yeah I'm in dreamland today


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

andreww said:


> I would assume that if you start a new contract, or get an upgrade on an existing contract, you will be provided a SIM. If you buy an unlocked phone via Apple, you will probably be charged for the smaller SIM.


Well, the iPad sim costed 20 cents, so I don't think it'll be a problem. When I upgraded from a Motorola phone to an iPhone 3G (through Rogers), it came with a SIM preinstalled and I was not charged for it. However, they did neglect to tell me I had to call them and tell them about the new SIM.


----------



## ondre (Jun 15, 2010)

hayesk said:


> Well, the iPad sim costed 20 cents, so I don't think it'll be a problem. When I upgraded from a Motorola phone to an iPhone 3G (through Rogers), it came with a SIM preinstalled and I was not charged for it. However, they did neglect to tell me I had to call them and tell them about the new SIM.


Here's my attempt at being proactive: The Rogers Plus down the street gave me a microSIM for free since they were giving them away to iPad users. I offered to pay since I was getting it for iP4.

It's a dual format card, starts out standard until you break it off to a microSIM
Though Rogers couldn't activate it on my 3G, almost as though these numbers weren't provisioned yet for 3G. Or my card's defective.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone for an iPhone 4.1 hardware release? LOL ... actually now that I think about it if it indeed is a nasty problem that they can't fix with software ... not sure anything that could be called a "dot" release of the hardware could solve that issue.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

andreww said:


> My guess is that the problem will need to be fixed in production and not via software, so its going to take time. The lack of any per-order info is pretty good evidence that their is something wrong behind the scenes.


Apple won't be changing the hardware. If they do - then they have to admit there is a problem (if there really is a hardware problem, and it's not just a software fix) - and then they would have to do a MASSIVE recall of all the millions of units already sold in the US, UK, ect....
There won't be a change to the hardware. It just invites too many problems and legal problems for Apple. Not to mention the cost.
Add to the fact there are plenty of people on various forums claiming they have no problems.


----------



## Crem (Jul 8, 2010)

99% sure we will get the same iphone as the US and UK, dont matter tho.. im still getting it


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

KMPhotos said:


> Apple won't be changing the hardware. If they do - then they have to admit there is a problem (if there really is a hardware problem, and it's not just a software fix) - and then they would have to do a MASSIVE recall of all the millions of units already sold in the US, UK, ect....
> There won't be a change to the hardware. It just invites too many problems and legal problems for Apple. Not to mention the cost.
> Add to the fact there are plenty of people on various forums claiming they have no problems.


It would be even sillier for apple to ignore a problem that they know exists. The problem could possibly be solved by applying an acrylic coating to the antenna pieces, and those pieces could be replaced in current phones via a recall. If the problem is in fact hardware related, you can bet your bottom dollar that it will be fixed quickly.


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

> If the problem is in fact hardware related, you can bet your bottom dollar that it will be fixed quickly.


It's an overall design problem (the case is the antenna) - as in it won't be fixed until iPhone 5 next year (aka the next design cycle).


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

vfr said:


> It's an overall design problem (the case is the antenna) - as in it won't be fixed until iPhone 5 next year (aka the next design cycle).


I wouldn't be so sure. I'm no engineer, but it sounds like there needs to be better isolation of the two antenna components. May or may not be an easy fix. However, I'm sure they are planning to use this form factor for at least the iPhone 5, so that would mean that this issue won't be solved until iPhone 6, sometime in 2013? I don't think so.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

They could easily make the black bar that separates the two antennas much wider, say wider than 95% (or whatever percentage they see fit) than the width of the contact area that people make with the current model. It may affect antenna performance slightly, but the tradeoff would be worth it, most likely.

Kostas


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Back to the subject of a release date... July 28th?

(Per MacRumors' latest.)


----------



## arbitrage (Apr 30, 2010)

kkritsilas said:


> They could easily make the black bar that separates the two antennas much wider, say wider than 95% (or whatever percentage they see fit) than the width of the contact area that people make with the current model. It may affect antenna performance slightly, but the tradeoff would be worth it, most likely.
> 
> Kostas


As far as I understand it, the problem has been confirmed not to have anything to do with "bridging" the gap of the black bar. It is purely due to attenuation of the signal because your hand is actually touching the antenna. The easiest fix would be covering the entire metal side with plastic. Which is what the cases are doing and fixing the problem. This would ruin the good looks of the new design but the plastic could be made to look like metal. Really though this problem has no real world relevence unless you are in a very poor reception area anyways. Everyone in the US can replicate the bars dropping but very few have been able to make the phone drop calls. This reception thing is a huge non-issue and blown out of proportion by the tech media.

I'm ordering 2 unlocked iPhone 4's the first second I can from Apple. So hurry up Apple and let me pre-order the damn things!!!!


----------



## ondre (Jun 15, 2010)

jakey said:


> Back to the subject of a release date... July 28th?
> 
> (Per MacRumors' latest.)


I'm still betting on July 23rd. I don't buy a word a carrier says unless that carrier if following up on an announcement from Apple.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

Not knowing the date is driving me crazy! 

Yes I know, I should get a life! LOL


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Does anyone think that the antennae issue make affect things in some way. I don't see how it could, as the antennae issue doesn't seem to be something they could fix without a redesign, which seems extremely unlikely ... Just throwing it out there.


----------



## victic (Jul 9, 2010)

arbitrage said:


> I'm ordering 2 unlocked iPhone 4's the first second I can from Apple. So hurry up Apple and let me pre-order the damn things!!!!


Wait, what? You can buy an unlocked iPhone in Apple store?


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

ugh, I need iPhone 4 news! I really wish Apple would announce _something_!


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Me too, I'm leaving for Europe tomorrow for two weeks. I'll have to see if I can pre-order on the internet while I'm away. Hopefully Rogers will allow internet pre-orders.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Again, there will be no news on the IP4 launch until apple sorts out the issues.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

andreww said:


> Again, there will be no news on the IP4 launch until apple sorts out the issues.


I suppose this has to be the case, which is a blessing in disguise I hope!! hehe


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Btw, the lack of even a pre-order option for the white version is pretty good evidence that apple has stopped production. Really, how long does it take to produce the white glass?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

andreww said:


> Btw, the lack of even a pre-order option for the white version is pretty good evidence that apple has stopped production.


I don't see how you concluded that.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

fido and rogers are now training their employees fort he iphone 4 and ios4. Rogers/Fido Representatives Begin iPhone 4 Training | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote of the day, on Apple's recent antenna problem:

​First they lost a phone in a bar, now they're losing bars on a﻿ phone. lol.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

fjnmusic said:


> Quote of the day, on Apple's recent antenna problem:
> 
> ​First they lost a phone in a bar, now they're losing bars on a﻿ phone. lol.


Lawlz. 

So....sounds like Tuesday for an announcement! The next day until is happens.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

victic said:


> Wait, what? You can buy an unlocked iPhone in Apple store?


Yes, Apple stores in Canada will be selling the iPhone 4 unlocked. Also on apple.ca as well.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

*Consumer Reports chimes in*

Well, the latest in the iPhone 4 reception issue comes from Consumer Reports. They've tested three iPhone 4s and several other phones in their RF isolation chamber (simulates varying signal strength from any carrier) and found it was the only phone (all three) to suffer signal loss

They do not recommend buying the phone until Apple comes up with a free and permanent antenna fix. Interestingly they said if you slap some duct tape on it....problem solved! So I guess duct tape can fix everything:lmao: They also question the validity of Apple's claim that it's related to the miscalculated signal meter.

I wonder if this will delay things. I was looking forward to getting one but I've become less and less sure and may wait for iPhone 4.5 or 5.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

JayEyes said:


> Well, the latest in the iPhone 4 reception issue comes from Consumer Reports. They've tested three iPhone 4s and several other phones in their RF isolation chamber (simulates varying signal strength from any carrier) and found it was the only phone (all three) to suffer signal loss
> 
> They do not recommend buying the phone until Apple comes up with a free and permanent antenna fix. Interestingly they said if you slap some duct tape on it....problem solved! So I guess duct tape can fix everything:lmao: They also question the validity of Apple's claim that it's related to the miscalculated signal meter.
> 
> I wonder if this will delay things. I was looking forward to getting one but I've become less and less sure and may wait for iPhone 4.5 or 5.


I am not surprised that its actually hardware. This is a big blunder on Apples part and makes me wonder how it got by quality control or how even the testers did not notice something like this. Its such an obvious way of holding the phone and its the way I hold my iPhone 3G. Hopefully they are able to fix the hardware issue before its released in Canada, though I am thinking they are just going to pump it out and everyone will buy it anyways.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

wonderings said:


> I am not surprised that its actually hardware. This is a big blunder on Apples part and makes me wonder how it got by quality control or how even the testers did not notice something like this. Its such an obvious way of holding the phone and its the way I hold my iPhone 3G. Hopefully they are able to fix the hardware issue before its released in Canada, though I am thinking they are just going to pump it out and everyone will buy it anyways.


My question is, if this is a hardware issue, then why isn't every iPhone 4 user having these problems? I have seen plenty of posts and videos of people saying/showing they don't have the reception problem. And no, it's not just a few, the number of people with no problems is growing. 
If this were a hardware issue would we not expect all phones to have the problem? 
So confusing. Add to the fact I've heard from a few people in Canada who got unlocked phones from the UK who say they have no issues in Canada with the iPhone 4. 
This really is a mess.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

KMPhotos said:


> My question is, if this is a hardware issue, then why isn't every iPhone 4 user having these problems? I have seen plenty of posts and videos of people saying/showing they don't have the reception problem. And no, it's not just a few, the number of people with no problems is growing.
> If this were a hardware issue would we not expect all phones to have the problem?
> So confusing. Add to the fact I've heard from a few people in Canada who got unlocked phones from the UK who say they have no issues in Canada with the iPhone 4.
> This really is a mess.


Maybe the people who report its all working it fine are "holding it wrong"


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

wonderings said:


> Maybe the people who report its all working it fine are "holding it wrong"


Or not holding it at all. Bluetooth headsets, wired headsets and in-car speaker sets keep our hands well away from the problem. Has every one of the users claiming no problem tried to replicate the problem in at least a semi-scientific approach or are they just trying to weigh in without real evidence of their viewpoint?

Yes I saw the smiley but your post does raise the point that not all users will be effected for better or worse. 99% of my calling is done in the car with a hands free set. I shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

KMPhotos said:


> My question is, if this is a hardware issue, then why isn't every iPhone 4 user having these problems? I have seen plenty of posts and videos of people saying/showing they don't have the reception problem. And no, it's not just a few, the number of people with no problems is growing.
> If this were a hardware issue would we not expect all phones to have the problem?
> So confusing. Add to the fact I've heard from a few people in Canada who got unlocked phones from the UK who say they have no issues in Canada with the iPhone 4.
> This really is a mess.


I read that it was a problem with the first batch produced that has subsequently been fixed in the newer phones being produced. But they didn't know exactly where these phones would end up, so had to take it on a case by case basis and offer compensation or a no-cost return policy. Since a small piece of duct tape, or a silicon case or even a bumper will fix the problem, they' probably just dealing with it as the issue presents itself. The reason not all iPhone 4's exhibit these symptoms is likely because the newer ones are built a little differently. This is probably why the delay in iPhone 4 shipments too.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i still dont get why its such a huge issue with people you could stick it into a case, bumper case,put scotch tape over the bottom left side, buy the full body skin. If you want nothing on it then wait till next june.


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

Well when you're paying 800+ for a device (or 300-400 up front on a plan) you want it to work the way it supposed to. Shouldn't have to put tape or anything on it.

That being said...who gives a crap I want one!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

benmossm said:


> That being said...who gives a crap I want one!


me too


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Apple likely didn't discover this issue because all the test units were in cases disguised to look liKe a 3G phone.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

andreww said:


> Apple likely didn't discover this issue because all the test units were in cases disguised to look liKe a 3G phone.


hahaha.... zing!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

andreww said:


> Apple likely didn't discover this issue because all the test units were in cases disguised to look liKe a 3G phone.


hehe. That's actually a really good point. Maybe Apple's secrecy is what's biting back now.... maybe not though. Weh. I just hope we get it before I leave the country on the 30th.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

andreww said:


> Apple likely didn't discover this issue because all the test units were in cases disguised to look liKe a 3G phone.


Yeah that's what I've heard and what makes sense to me. I don't know how much testing they did, without a case, outside of their facilities (which have excellent reception and which may not exhibit this problem).

I do wonder if our phones do have this same error if they will have any issues. We generally have such excellent signal strength that it seems like it might not be an issue.

Time will tell though. I'll still be buying one either way.


----------



## MBPlover (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm itching to get this phone but something tells me it's going to be delayed. Some companies like Rogers have already released there internal training modules on the iPhone 4 but there's no word of a solid launch date. I hope by this Friday (latest) we get some kind of announcement but something tells me we won't :-(.


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

MBPlover said:


> I hope by this Friday (latest) we get some kind of announcement but something tells me we won't :-(.


I agree. My gut tells me there will be an indefinite delay for Canada and the rest of the second round countries. I hope not but I won't be surprised. 

K


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Talked to Rogers reps yesterday and they still think it'll be released in Canada around 23rd.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

iphoneottawa said:


> Talked to Rogers reps yesterday and they still think it'll be released in Canada around 23rd.


I wish. I doubt they'd announce that they're releasing it and then do so in about a week. (Tomorrow is Friday the 16th.) That said, let's see what comes of the press conference tomorrow. This should make things _very_ interesting. Apple usually holds press conferences to brag about their latest toy, not apologize for underperformance.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Banny said:


> I wish. I doubt they'd announce that they're releasing it and then do so in about a week. (Tomorrow is Friday the 16th.) That said, let's see what comes of the press conference tomorrow. This should make things _very_ interesting. Apple usually holds press conferences to brag about their latest toy, not apologize for underperformance.



The iPhone 3GS was announced on June 8th, and launched on June 19th. 11 days from announcement. 

Friday is going to be interesting.


----------



## brockster (Mar 14, 2008)

Let's hope they fix the issue on all iPhone 4's released going forward.

Then release the fixed iPhone 4 in Canada soon!


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

brockster said:


> Let's hope they fix the issue on all iPhone 4's released going forward.
> 
> Then release the fixed iPhone 4 in Canada soon!


"And it's going to be available, tomorrow."


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

HawkEye123 said:


> "And it's going to be available, tomorrow."


even better, it's already been shipped, and will be at your door tomorrow :lmao:


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I ordered my iPhone 3G on July 30th, 2008 (received it on August 1st, 2008). So what would my eligibility date be for HUP? July 30th this year? I intend to grandfather my 6Gb plan on the iPhone 4.


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

I was listening to the 6 am news on CFRB this morning, and the newscaster said that it would be available in Canada a week Saturday. Any one hear anything about this? Quick scan of MacRumors doesn't say anything about new iPhone 4 launches.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

madhatress said:


> I was listening to the 6 am news on CFRB this morning, and the newscaster said that it would be available in Canada a week Saturday. Any one hear anything about this? Quick scan of MacRumors doesn't say anything about new iPhone 4 launches.


No! I have to work that Saturday! STEVE! We need to talk about this again!



That would be nice and would gel with the original rumors of the 23rd or so. However, CFRB newscasters aren't known for their inside Apple rumors.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

thadley said:


> That would be nice and would gel with the original rumors of the 23rd or so. However, CFRB newscasters aren't known for their inside Apple rumors.


This. It's just mis-reported rumours more than likely. That said, I would not be at all surprised if we hear a launch date today. Apple need to come out of this conference looking good. There's not going to be a recall, so I would imagine they are offering some kind of "fix". Spin that with some positive iPad, iPhone, iTunes, iBooks figures, a few launch dates, and you've got yourself a successful conference.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> I ordered my iPhone 3G on July 30th, 2008 (received it on August 1st, 2008). So what would my eligibility date be for HUP? July 30th this year? I intend to grandfather my 6Gb plan on the iPhone 4.


If you're with Fido or Rogers (which I presume you are as you have a 3G from 2008) then you should be eligible for the HUP now.

My original sign up date with Fido was August 16th 2008 but I'm eligible now.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

madhatress said:


> I was listening to the 6 am news on CFRB this morning, and the newscaster said that it would be available in Canada a week Saturday. Any one hear anything about this? Quick scan of MacRumors doesn't say anything about new iPhone 4 launches.


Now, this is for the white 64GB iPhone 4, correct? :heybaby:


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Analyst Claims Design Fix for iPhone 4 Signal Issue Being Deployed - Mac Rumors

Looks like it may be at least partially fixed, when it gets here. I think the above link also suggests that we are looking at mid to late august.

While I am at it, this suggests that the bumper fixes everything:
AntennaSys Blog - AntennaSys, Inc. - antenna design, integration and consulting.

~S


----------



## brockster (Mar 14, 2008)

*July 30th!*


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

iPhone 4 is coming to Canada on July 30th! 

Steve just announced that at the press conference.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Apple insider blogged this in the live feed.



> Meanwhile, the company is pushing forward with its international rollout of the handset and will be launching the iPhone in 17 more countries on July 17th -- the same 17 it promised previously with the exception of South Korea


TUAW said



> Erica:
> Macworld:
> And on July 30, we are going to bring the iPhone to 17 more countries - the same 17 we talked about before with the omission of South Korea


who's right?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Apple insider blogged this in the live feed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since the 17th is tomorrow I'd go with July 30. That being said how many will hold off til after September when it sounds like a hardware fix will be in place.


----------



## mlmichels (Aug 21, 2008)

July 30th UGH!!!!! The day after I leave for the States with my crappy laggy 3G for two weeks, by which time they will be out of stock of the new ones and I will have to wait for ages. Wonder when Fido will be up to speed..


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

MomentsofSanity said:


> Since the 17th is tomorrow I'd go with July 30. That being said how many will hold off til after September when it sounds like a hardware fix will be in place.


Why hold off till after September? Buy before September 30th and get a free case!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

jakey said:


> If you're with Fido or Rogers (which I presume you are as you have a 3G from 2008) then you should be eligible for the HUP now.
> 
> My original sign up date with Fido was August 16th 2008 but I'm eligible now.


Yeah, Rogers. What will be the pricing for the HUP and now that it's announced for July 30th, when can I order?


----------

